# Salvagers



## Maranello_rosso

Всем добрый вечер.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, перевод предложения "Salvagers have jacked some stuff over the years".
Предложение из фильма "Алита. Боевой Ангел

- this ship is from the battle of Zalem. I figured maybe some things from up the war help trigger your memories.  Salvagers have jacked some stuff over the years."

Если переводить дословно, то "salvager" - это тот, кто спасает или восстанавливает (например утонувший корабль), и "to jack" - это охотиться (по крайней мере, это маскимально приближенное значение, которое я нашла для моего предложения). Но если скомпоновать, то выходит , что "спасатели" охотяться на это из- за металла. Звучит как- то туго.


----------



## Maroseika

Приведите, пожалуйста, более широкий контекст. И что такое "спасатели украденного"?


----------



## Vovan

Maranello_rosso said:


> "Salvager", согласно словарям, - это вроде как "спасатели украденного"; "to jack" тут, согласно словарю, можно перевести как охотиться/браконьерничать".


Любопытно, где вы нашли такие значения?
"A jack" - домкрат, "to jack (up)" - поднимать. Самые простые значения, вполне подходящие по смыслу. Впрочем, возможно и сленговое значение "стащить, украсть".
"A salvager" вовсе не предполагает "(спасателя) украденного". Это просто "спасатель (тонущего или затонувшего корабля и/или его груза)".

Т.е. смысл в том, что спасатели в течение нескольких лет после крушения корабля уже что-то подняли и сдали как металлолом (for metal - продолжение предложения по сценарию, согласно субтитрам).


----------



## Awwal12

Salvagers - это, очевидно, те, кто подбирает то, что можно спасти. "Спасатели" в русском такого значения не имеют.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> "Спасатели" в русском такого значения не имеют.


Имеют:


> ...спасатели судна или другого имущества...
> Источник: Статья 346. Спасание людей (Кодекс торгового мореплавания)


В НБАРСе "to salvage" и его сочетания также переводятся в т.ч. с использованием слов "спасать", "спасательный" и т.д.: https://classes.ru/dictionary-english-russian-Apresyan-term-88995.htm.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Имеют


С генитивными актантами - да (что логично: если они спасают зубочистку, то они - спасатели зубочистки). Без них - разве что в контексте, да и то звучит очень странно.


----------



## Vovan

*Awwal*, как бы то ни было, именно эти слова используются в отрасли. Как можно понять из вводных глав Кодекса, он привязан к Международной конвенции о спасании (1989), касающейся спасения судна и его груза в аспектах 1. материальных ценностей и 2. ущерба окружающей среде. Т.е., по-видимому, мы имеем дело с калькой.


----------



## Okkervil

Vovan said:


> *Awwal*, как бы то ни было, именно эти слова используются в отрасли.


 В какой отрасли, окститесь! 

"Доктор Идо в нижнем мире находит на свалке мусора из Залема останки девушки-киборга. Придя в сознание, та ничего не может вспомнить, но обнаруживает, что владеет боевыми приёмами киборгов, после чего начинает поиски утерянных воспоминаний. " И всё в таком духе...

Поэтому, наткнувшись на слово "salvagers",  всенепременно надо обратиться к Кодексу торгового мореплавания РФ.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Vovan said:


> Любопытно, где вы нашли такие значения?
> "A jack" - домкрат, "to jack (up)" - поднимать. Самые простые значения, вполне подходящие по смыслу. Впрочем, возможно и сленговое значение "стащить, украсть".
> "A salvager" вовсе не предполагает "(спасателя) украденного". Это просто "спасатель (тонущего или затонувшего корабля и/или его груза)".
> 
> Т.е. смысл в том, что спасатели в течение нескольких лет после крушения корабля уже что-то подняли и сдали как металлолом (for metal - продолжение предложения по сценарию, согласно субтитрам).





Vovan said:


> Любопытно, где вы нашли такие значения?
> "A jack" - домкрат, "to jack (up)" - поднимать. Самые простые значения, вполне подходящие по смыслу. Впрочем, возможно и сленговое значение "стащить, украсть".
> "A salvager" вовсе не предполагает "(спасателя) украденного". Это просто "спасатель (тонущего или затонувшего корабля и/или его груза)".
> 
> Т.е. смысл в том, что спасатели в течение нескольких лет после крушения корабля уже что-то подняли и сдали как металлолом (for metal - продолжение предложения по сценарию, согласно субтитрам).


Добрый день.
Сначала ответ на ваш вопрос :Definition of JACK
Тут to jack я нашла в смысле охотиться или браконьерничать.
Но я так , ну простите меня, не поняла как перевести Salvagers здесь? Будьте любезны, подскажите


----------



## Maroseika

Maranello_rosso said:


> :Definition of JACK
> Тут to jack я нашла в смысле охотиться или браконьерничать.


to hunt or fish for at night with a jacklight - рыбачить или охотиться с фонарем. А браконьерстве здесь ничего нет.


----------



## Vovan

Maranello_rosso said:


> Но я так , ну простите меня, не поняла как перевести Salvagers здесь? Будьте любезны, подскажите


Ну, раз "спасателей" забраковали, предложу "эвакуаторов" - для данного конкретного случая.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Maroseika said:


> to hunt or fish for at night with a jacklight - рыбачить или охотиться с фонарем. А браконьерстве здесь ничего нет.


Ну с некторой долей проекцией на русский язык


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Ну, раз "спасателей" забраковали, предложу "эвакуаторов" - для данного конкретного случая.


Ищущих, чего бы ещё такого эвакуировать, что не успели эвакуировать другие за прошедшие годы?


----------



## Okkervil

Maranello_rosso said:


> Но я так , ну простите меня, не поняла как перевести Salvagers здесь? Будьте любезны, подскажите


 В подобных случаях часто бывает, что лучше вообще не называть, если по сценарию те не несут смысловой нагрузки и не фигурируют особым образом (вот если несут и фигурируют, тогда другое дело). 

"За прошедшее время(за прошедшие годы) были найдены" , "...были подняты" (или что там с ними было сделано). Русский язык, в отличие от английского, вообще тяготеет к безличным предложениям.


----------



## Awwal12

Только не пассивным. Это сразу маркер как минимум книжной речи.


----------



## Slogos

Salvage - утилизировать вещи, собирать остатки каких-то механизмов, запчасти, которые можно продать или использовать для ремонта. «*Утильщики» может быть? Jacked - по смыслу “стащили” подходит.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Awwal12 said:


> Ищущих, чего бы ещё такого эвакуировать, что не успели эвакуировать другие за прошедшие годы?


Ну вот тут мне в голову пришло слово " мародёры". Может подойдет?


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Slogos said:


> Salvage - утилизировать вещи, собирать остатки каких-то механизмов, запчасти, которые можно продать или использовать для ремонта. «*Утильщики» может быть? Jacked - по смыслу “стащили” подходит.


Вроде даже и подходит. Спасибо за вариант.


----------



## alex_s

Okkervil said:


> В подобных случаях часто бывает, что лучше вообще не называть, если по сценарию те не несут смысловой нагрузки и не фигурируют особым образом (вот если несут и фигурируют, тогда другое дело).
> 
> "За прошедшее время(за прошедшие годы) были найдены" , "...были подняты" (или что там с ними было сделано). Русский язык, в отличие от английского, вообще тяготеет к безличным предложениям.


100% согласен с Okkervil


----------



## kngram

Vovan said:


> Ну, раз "спасателей" забраковали, предложу "эвакуаторов" - для данного конкретного случая.


В русском языке есть устойчивый перевод для salvagers - это "спасатели судов."


----------



## Awwal12

kngram said:


> В русском языке есть устойчивый перевод для salvagers - это "спасатели судов."


"Спасатели судов" годами разбирали потерпевший крушение корабль на запчасти?


----------



## kngram

) Это устойчивый перевод из морского дела, который также в российской деловой практике подразумевает и спасение имущества. Спасение имущества может осуществляться и в форме, которую вы указали.


----------



## alex_s

kngram said:


> ) Это устойчивый перевод из морского дела, который также в российской деловой практике подразумевает и спасение имущества. Спасение имущества может осуществляттся и в форме, которую вы указали.


Неужели существует такое выражение "устойчивый перевод"?


----------



## Rosett

По смыслу заданного отрывка, salvagers соответствуют в неформальной лексике «чёрным» спасателям.


----------



## Vovan

kngram said:


> В русском языке есть устойчивый перевод для salvagers - это "спасатели судов."


Увы, но перевод этот в принципе не гуглится: в поисковой выдаче видим "спасатели судов <таких-то (названия спасаемых судов)>", а также всевозможную абракадабру, созданную автоматическими генераторами сайтов.  Одно единственное исключение - анонс от National Geographic ("Спасатели судов спешат к накренившемуся парому, который может загрязнить море; другая команда тушит горящее судно в облаках ядовитого дыма").
Не забывайте также и о том, что спасают в отдельных случаях исключительно груз, но не сам корабль.


----------



## Okkervil

_<...>
Mod.: off-topic part of the pist deleted._

Ship там - это космический корабль (море совершенно не при чем). Поэтому можете забыть о морской терминологии, а тем более официальной . "Salvagers" -- это типичный "ложный друг переводчика".


----------



## kngram

Okkervil said:


> Спасали они, спасали... да и почернели. За что вы их так?  За что скрестили ужа с ежом. Ну ладно бы еще"копатели". Но тут, понятно, снова "морская терминология" не позволяет.
> 
> Вот до чего доводит злоупотребление Кодексом торгового мореплавания РФ, "устойчивые переводы" неустойчивых анимэ в стиле киберпанка и всё такое.
> 
> Ship там - это космический корабль (море совершенно не при чем). Поэтому можете забыть о морской терминологии, а тем более официальной . "Salvages" -- это типичный "ложный друг переводчика".


Если есть в английской лексикографии certified translation, почему бы не быть в ненаучной переписке устойчивому переводу? В следующий раз, уж не взыщите, направлю копию вашего мнения в редакцию общеупотребительного словаря, в котором сообщается об этом эквиваленте этого слова. Пусть они вам и отвечают. Также остроумно.


----------



## kngram

Okkervil said:


> Ship там - это космический корабль (море совершенно не при чем). Поэтому можете забыть о морской терминологии, а тем более официальной . "Salvagers" -- это типичный "ложный друг переводчика".


Спасательное судно — Википедия
Словосочетания и эквивалента нет, по вашему мнению, зато фотография подобного судна и целая отрасль во всех странах существуют.

Не надо обладать особыми познаниями в морском лексиконе, чтобы знать, что авиационно-космический лексикон исторически заимствовал и заимствует из морского, как в русском, так и в английском языках.


----------



## kngram

kngram said:


> Вы полагаете Гугл доказательством чего - либо в лексикографии ? Ничем не могу помочь.


также #25
Приношу извинение Гуглу. Правда, для того, чтобы он стал инструментом лексикографии, потребовалось содействие редакционной коллегии ресурса Reverso Context.

The Sessional Group agreed to maintain the words "_salvage_ operations or any _salvage_ agreement", and to delete reference to "reward for the _salvage_ of the vessel".
Сессионная группа решила сохранить формулировку "_спасательные_ операции или любое соглашение о _спасании_" и исключить ссылку на "вознаграждение за _спасение_ судна".


----------



## Okkervil

Сначала надо разбираться в контексте, а лишь затем искать адекватный перевод, а не наоборот.  

Даже если абстрагироваться от всяких космических кораблей и дичайшего фантастического киберпанка, представить себе на минуту, будто речь идет о реальных земных событиях на море, то видим, что "salvagers" переводят на русский как "спасатели" лишь в довольно узком контексте -- "в связи с происшествием, вызвавшим необходимость спасения"(см. # 5, Ст. 346). 

Наличие происшествия и необходимость спасения - ключевые моменты. В этом случае "salvage team" имеют полное право называться "спасателями".

Другими словами, если завтра мы с вами найдем древние обломки шведского корабля, затонувшего в сражении при Гангуте, никто в здравом уме не назовет нас с вами "спасателями" (ни белыми, ни черными, ни серобуромалиновыми). Вот кладоискателями, мародерами, поисковой группой, любителями истории и т.п. (в зависимости от мотивов и поведения) -- это сколько угодно.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Okkervil said:


> Сначала надо разбираться в контексте, а лишь затем искать адекватный перевод, а не наоборот.
> 
> Даже если абстрагироваться от всяких космических кораблей и дичайшего фантастического киберпанка, представить себе на минуту, будто речь идет о реальных земных событиях на море, то видим, что "salvagers" переводят на русский как "спасатели" лишь в довольно узком контексте -- "в связи с происшествием, вызвавшим необходимость спасения"(см. # 5, Ст. 346).
> 
> Наличие происшествия и необходимость спасения - ключевые моменты. В этом случае "salvage team" имеют полное право называться "спасателями".
> 
> Другими словами, если завтра мы с вами найдем древние обломки шведского корабля, затонувшего в сражении при Гангуте, никто в здравом уме не назовет нас с вами "спасателями" (ни белыми, ни черными, ни серобуромалиновыми). Вот кладоискателями, мародерами, поисковой группой, любителями истории и т.п. (в зависимости от мотивов и поведения) -- это сколько угодно.


Оно самое..мне тоже на ум пришло слово мародёры, раз уж охотились


----------



## Slogos

Как по-русски называются люди, собирающие металлолом, кабель, любое вторсырьё, иногда даже и не совсем легальным образом? Тем же самым занимаются и «salvagers», только в пост-апокалипсическом мире или на галактических просторах англоязычной фантастики.

А «jacked» показывает, что собирали металлолом нелегальным путём (т.е. «растащили», «разворовали».) Сравните с «car jack».


----------



## kngram

Okkervil said:


> Сначала надо разбираться в контексте, а лишь затем искать адекватный перевод, а не наоборот.
> 
> Даже если абстрагироваться от всяких космических кораблей и дичайшего фантастического киберпанка, представить себе на минуту, будто речь идет о реальных земных событиях на море, то видим, что "salvagers" переводят на русский как "спасатели" лишь в довольно узком контексте -- "в связи с происшествием, вызвавшим необходимость спасения"(см. # 5, Ст. 346).
> 
> Наличие происшествия и необходимость спасения - ключевые моменты. В этом случае "salvage team" имеют полное право называться "спасателями".
> 
> Другими словами, если завтра мы с вами найдем древние обломки шведского корабля, затонувшего в сражении при Гангуте, никто в здравом уме не назовет нас с вами "спасателями" (ни белыми, ни черными, ни серобуромалиновыми). Вот кладоискателями, мародерами, поисковой группой, любителями истории и т.п. (в зависимости от мотивов и поведения) -- это сколько угодно.


В подобного рода переводах существенное значение имеет не контекст, а целевая группа молодёжи, на кого рассчитана эта развлекательная продукция. В англоязычной массовой культуре молодым людям 15-16 лет хорошо известны из культовых и современных фильмов и комиксов такие слова как diggers (копатели) и raiders (расхитители), имеющие романтически-негативную коннтоацию. Но авторы переводимого текста вполне осознанно использовали salvagers, которое любой молодой человек этого возраста, обучающийся в средней школе, хорошо знает из школьной  программы по урокам аналогичным российскому ОБЖ. Значит хотели придать героям фэнтэзи позитивный облик, именно спасателей.


----------



## kngram

Slogos said:


> Как по-русски называются люди, собирающие металлолом, кабель, любое вторсырьё, иногда даже и не совсем легальным образом? Тем же самым занимаются и «salvagers», только в пост-апокалипсическом мире или на галактических просторах англоязычной фантастики.
> 
> А «jacked» показывает, что собирали металлолом нелегальным путём (т.е. «растащили», «разворовали».) Сравните с «car jack».


Как в переводе известного фильма о Ларе Крофт - расхитители.


----------



## Slogos

Salvage yard/junk yard - склад старых автомобилей, которые разбираются на запчасти и продаются. Salvage value/scrap value - остаточная стоимость актива, после того как его бухгалтерская стоимость амортизирована до нуля. 

Здесь «to salvage» - «to scrap”... То есть,  не в смысле «спасти от беды» с положительной коннотацией, а «спасти что-то от полного уничтожения для дальнейшего использования в корыстных целях», как металлолом и и.п.


----------



## alex_s

Slogos said:


> Salvage yard/junk yard - склад старых автомобилей, которые разбираются на запчасти и продаются. Salvage value/scrap value - остаточная стоимость актива, после того как его бухгалтерская стоимость амортизирована до нуля.
> 
> Здесь «to salvage» - «to scrap”... То есть,  не в смысле «спасти от беды» с положительной коннотацией, а «спасти что-то от полного уничтожения для дальнейшего использования в корыстных целях», как металлолом и и.п.


Тут до бесконечности можно рассуждать что salvaged. Если было совершено преступление,  машинa пробита пулями - она тоже будет salvaged хотя на ней можно ездить. Никакой отрицательной коннотации тут нет. Кто-то что-то полезное с корабля снял. Другого смысла нет.


----------



## kngram

Нет. В английском языке множество словосочетаний с участием salvage. В формальном варианте языка они все имеют положительную коннотацию. В urban вариантах, с их предпочтением к трансформации до антонимов может быть, что угодно. Но, чаще всего, эти неформальные смыслы привязаны либо к определенной малочисленной социальной группе, либо к определенному району, либо и то и другое одновременно.
В данном случае, если только этот развлекательный образец не "привязан" к коммерческой реализации в подобных маргинальных средах, с высокой степенью вероятности можно заявлять о позитивной (обычной) коннотации этого слова и сочетаний с его использованием.
Ваши примеры имеют соответствия, например, в бухгалтерском русском:
salvage yard/junk jard - площадка для утилизации; salvage value/junk value - остаточная стоимость изделия, либо материала, из которого оно было сделано.


----------



## kngram

alex_s said:


> Тут до бесконечности можно рассуждать что salvaged. Если было совершено преступление,  машинa пробита пулями - она тоже будет salvaged хотя на ней можно ездить. Никакой отрицательной коннотации тут нет. Кто-то что-то полезное с корабля снял. Другого смысла нет.


Как представляется, ваше мнение является корректным. Спасатели сняли много предметов с бышего космического корябля. И эти предметы могут помочь герою фэнтэзи вспомнить прошлое.


----------

